# 1970's Juventus road bike



## Cairnpath (Mar 1, 2017)

Not sure if this is the right place for this one but I have a  road bike I picked up a long time ago. It is an odd brand Juventus and I have not heard of it before or since. Was this some store brand attempt at marketing or was this a good bike in its day? 

It is a 10 speed and yes I will have to post a picture when I figure out how. I was just curious if anyone had heard of this brand before?  I am not expecting a high value bike but I have sentimental attachment to it as it was my first 10 speed many years ago.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 1, 2017)

There is one listed in LA on craigslist. It seems to be a nice mid range bike and I think it has some Campagnolo parts. It's been listed some time in the $300 range but looks rough shape.


----------



## Cairnpath (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Cairnpath (Mar 1, 2017)

I could not find the one on Craigslist any chance you have a link?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 1, 2017)

this is the perfect place to post that bike.  

views of the other side and, especially, photos that would identify the components would be helpful evaluating it.  
found this, referencing it made by Bianchi - I would guess in their Mexico factory

http://www.re-cycle.gr/juventus-vintage-bicycle/


----------



## Cairnpath (Mar 1, 2017)

I will try to get some more pictures and of components later this week. I would be surprised if it were aluminum as it is a heavy bike but that is easy to test.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 1, 2017)

The one on cl appears a higher model. https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/6025058899.html


----------



## juvela (Oct 13, 2017)

-----

Produced in the Chiorda facility.  The Chiorda crest is visible at the bottom of the seat tube transfer.
Rock bottom model as evidenced by plate style bridges, solid axle hubs and unserviceable pedals.  Frame constructed with Agrati bulge-formed head, lugs, shell, bridges and ends.  Appears plate style chainstay bridge has separated from frame.
-----


----------

